# n+1(+1)



## mickle (27 Jan 2015)

Sooo many bikes. Such a tiny garage ...


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jan 2015)

Does that steer from the middle too?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2015)

I'm trying to figure out how the steering works ... I assume that the big person at the back is in charge? 

** Curses - beaten to it again! **


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

Me want


----------



## mickle (27 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'm trying to figure out how the steering works ... I assume that the big person at the back is in charge?



It's a 'rear steer'. The lower of what look like twin front top tubes is a steering linkage from the rear bars to the front wheel. You can relocate the front stem into the steerer in theory - and delgate the captaincy to the stoker - but no-one ever does. For obvs reasons.


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Jan 2015)

Or this


----------



## shadow master (27 Jan 2015)

Yuk!


----------



## mickle (27 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Me want



It's for sale ...


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2015)

mickle said:


> It's a 'rear steer'. The lower of what look like twin front top tubes is a steering linkage from the rear bars to the front wheel. You can relocate the front stem into the steerer in theory - and delgate the captaincy to the stoker - but no-one ever does. For obvs reasons.


I would have loved to have had that bike when my stepdaughter was a child! She never really got into cycling independently but I reckon she would have enjoyed days out with me on one of those. 

Mind you, it would have been hard work on the local hills because I don't think she would have been putting a lot of effort into pedalling!


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2015)

At least you can keep an eye on the little beggar darling.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2015)

mickle said:


> It's for sale ...




Love to Mick.. but lack of space and lack of funds.. you know worra mean..


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jan 2015)

mickle said:


> It's for sale ...


How much? Will see what the better half says....


----------



## Soltydog (27 Jan 2015)

Looks ideal for a pub bike for Mrs Soltydog & myself, she's 5' & I'm 6'5" so sizing is about right


----------



## mickle (27 Jan 2015)

MisterStan said:


> How much? Will see what the better half says....


£1,100 - OBO


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2015)

Thats cracking is that .


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Thats cracking is that .


You are Wallace and I claim my £50.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Jan 2015)

I saw one of those on the road last week: Adult at the back steering, child at the front, like a cargo bike. Near Swiss Cottage tube.


----------

